# Icd9 endothelial dysfunction



## mamacase1 (Jul 19, 2010)

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT ICD9 CODE U WOULD SUGGEST FOR ENDOTHELIAL DYSFUCTION?


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 19, 2010)

I would use the code, 459.9, for "unspecified circulatory system disorder".


----------



## mamacase1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for your help


----------

